# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android >  Thi quốc gia 2016: Mỗi phòng thi tối đa 40 em, có 1 tháng để nộp

## vtnn2017a@

*Thi quốc gia 2016: Mỗi phòng thi tối đa 40 em, có 1 tháng để nộp nguyện vọng*

*(GDVN) - Năm nay, mỗi phòng thi có tối đa 40 thí sinh, phòng thi phải xin hứa khoảng cách tối thiểu giữa 2 thí sinh ngồi cạnh nhau là một,2 mét theo hàng ngang.*

========> Mách bạn gia sư uy tín: gia sư môn lý

Dự thảo hướng dẫn công ty thi THPT quốc gia 2016 mà Bộ GD&ĐT thông báo có những thông tin đáng chú ý sau:

*Thời hạn đăng ký dự thi*

 Từ ngày 1/4 đến 30/4, các điểm đăng ký dự thi thu giấy má của thí sinh gồm 2 Phiếu đăng ký dự thi, bản photocopy 2 mặt chứng minh quần chúng. # trên 1 mặt giấy A4, hai ảnh 4x6 và 1 phong bì thư ghi rõ họ tên liên hệ nhận của thí sinh để trong túi đựng giấy má theo M.U.

 Ngày 30/4, thí sinh không được đổi cụm thi và các tin tức về môn thi đã đăng ký.

 Từ ngày 1/4 đến 30/5, các tổ chức đăng ký dự thi thu Phiếu đăng ký công nhận tốt nghiệp THPT và giấy tờ xét xác nhận tốt nghiệp THPT tất nhiên.




[center !important]_Thi tốt nghiệp THPT đất nước 2016: Mỗi phòng thi tối đa 40 thí sinh (Ảnh: news.zing.vn)_[/center !important]


Khi khiến cho hồ sơ dự thi, thí sinh phải có chứng minh quần chúng. #. Các sở GD&ĐT, trường phổ thông hướng dẫn để học sinh có chứng minh quần chúng trước khi nộp Phiếu đăng ký dự thi.

 Những thí sinh có nguyện cầu đăng ký xét tuyển đại học, cao đẳng theo hình thức online phải đăng ký số dế yêu, email khi đăng ký dự thi.

*Nộp đơn phúc khảo tại nơi Đăng ký dự thi*

 Năm 2016, Bộ GD&ĐT ban bố rõ địa điểm nhận đơn phúc khảo của thí sinh là điểm nhận đăng ký dự thi, sở GD&ĐT tụ hội và chuyển danh sách yêu cầu phúc khảo cho hội đồng thi trước 31/7, hoàn thành chấm phúc khảo và cập nhật dữ liệu lên bộ máy trước ngày 8/8.

 Thí sinh có bài thi sau khi phúc khảo có điểm lệch so với điểm chấm đợt đầu (đã công bố) từ 0,25 điểm trở lên sẽ được điều chỉnh điểm.

Trong trường hợp điểm phúc khảo lệch so với điểm chấm đợt đầu từ 0,5 điểm trở lên thì phải doanh nghiệp hội thoại trực tiếp giữa các cán bộ chấm thi đợt đầu và cán bộ chấm phúc khảo (có ghi biên bản).

*Mỗi phòng thi tối đa 40 thí sinh*

 Các thí sinh của một cụm thi sẽ được xếp theo quy chuẩn alphabet và tuần tự được đánh số báo danh.

 Phòng thi được xếp theo môn thi, mỗi phòng thi có tối đa 40 thí sinh, riêng phòng thi cuối cùng của mỗi môn thi được xếp tối đa 45 thí sinh.

Trong phòng thi phải cam kết khoảng cách tối thiểu giữa hai thí sinh ngồi cạnh nhau là một,2 mét theo hàng ngang.

*Cụm thi tốt nghiệp: ít ra 50% cán bộ của trường đại học coi thi*

 Cụm thi do trường đại học chủ trì sẽ có ít nhất 50% cán bộ coi thi của trường chủ trì, 20% cán bộ của trường liên kết, còn lại là thầy giáo của trường THPT. Cụm thi tốt nghiệp có ít ra 50% cán bộ khiến bổn phận coi thi và 50% cán bộ giám sát phòng thi từ các trường đại học, cao đẳng.

 ngoài ra, các trường đại học chủ trì cụm thi chịu nghĩa vụ sao in đề thi, coi thi, chấm thi, chấm phúc khảo, thông báo kết quả thi, in giấy chứng nhận kết quả thi cho thí sinh, bảo quản bài thi của thí sinh và các tài liệu liên quan của 1 hội đồng thi, xử lý thắc mắc, tố cáo của thí sinh.

*Thí sinh tự do được tuyển chọn cụm thi*

 Thí sinh tự lừng chừng thi để xét công nhận tốt nghiệp được chọn địa điểm nộp giấy má nhưng phải dự thi tại cụm mà các sở GD&ĐT dành cho thí sinh đang học THPT của nơi đó dự thi.

 Thí sinh tự đo đắn thi chỉ để xét tuyển đại học, cao đẳng được chọn lọc thi tại cụm thi do trường đại học chủ trì và nộp thủ tục tại địa điểm tiện cả đôi đường với điều kiện.

*Lệ phí dự thi 35.000 đồng/môn thi/thí sinh*

 Về kinh phí công ty kỳ thi, các trường dùng từ 2 nguồn: phí dự thi của thí sinh 35.000 đồng/môn thi/thí sinh.

*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

